# coconut milk and olive oil



## Nordica (Jan 15, 2013)

I am very much a newbie to soap making...and this forum. I've made some pretty good batches..but have also ruined a few too. I saw a vid on YouTube..making soap with frozen coconut milk and olive oil. She didn't mention the amounts of lye, milk etc...:Kitten Love: Does anybody have a simple recipe for this? I haven't started making anything fancy. No colors yet...but a bit of fragrance. Thanks:wave:


----------



## Genny (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd just go to soapcalc  http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp  and play around with it a little bit.  
Like if you're going for using olive oil as the only oil, I get this:

Total oil weight	1
Water as percent of oil weight	35 %
Super Fat/Discount	5 %
Lye Concentration	26.885 %
Water : Lye Ratio	2.72:1
Sat : Unsat Ratio	17 : 83
Iodine	 85
INS	 105


Ingredient	Pounds	Ounces	Grams
Water	0.35	        5.6	         158.757
Lye - NaOH	0.129	       2.059	         58.377

#	√	Oil/Fat	%	Pounds	Ounces	Grams
1		Olive Oil	100	  1	           16	      453.592
 	 	Totals	100	  1	           16	      453.592


Then I'd sub 1/2 my water for 1/2 of the coconut milk when making it.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 15, 2013)

You could use 100% Olive Oil with 100% Coconut Milk as the liquid in your recipe. That particular formula will be mild and creamy with low lather, and will need a good long cure of at least 3-6 months (longer would be better).
If you added some hard oils to that, it would be a more balanced bar with better qualities that would be cured in 4-6 weeks, in my opinion. Something like 45% Olive/30% Coconut or Babassu/20% Palm or Tallow/5% Castor would be a good start.
I prefer to add my milk at trace instead of as my total liquid. This negates the need to freeze the milk to prevent it from scorching from the lye. You would formulate your recipe and run it through a lye calculator to acquire the proper liquid and lye measurements. Then you would subtract the amount of milk you want to add at trace from the liquid amount. Take the revised liquid amount and make your lye solution, mx with your oils, then when you get a good emulsion or light trace, add your milk and blend.


----------

